# sittin here at BMQ week 9



## smittymed (6 Jun 2009)

Well as you can guess by the title, I am here at St, Jean\Garrison just starting week 9 (shooting range) aka Farnahm. 
My simplist advice, pay attention, ask questions. do as you are directed and you will survive. 
In my time here I have seen many people get recoursed for dumb things. Its not worth it. just play the game. 
Bring blister tape. I gotta run but if you have specific q's messge me. ill respond as quick as i can


----------



## pgrieves (6 Jun 2009)

nice...24 hours from now i will be in St. Jean ;D ...woot


----------



## reetee (6 Jun 2009)

Are you using a computer there, or do you have a laptop?


----------



## Sea King Tech (7 Jun 2009)

my mistake


----------



## smittymed (7 Jun 2009)

no after week five you have access to the computor lab. You will lose your electronics until week five. Well im of to Farnham for a week talk to you all later


----------



## itower (9 Jun 2009)

Which course is this?   the 11 weeks for CAP?


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2009)

itower said:
			
		

> Which course is this?   the 11 weeks for CAP?



Did you happen to notice the thread title ?


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

Any vets know if were allowed to take books along with us? Or if there's personal (laptop) internet access after the first four weeks?
I know we're tight on time, but I have a few essential books and materials I like to reference every once in a while, pretty key.

Lemme know,

P


----------



## George Wallace (9 Jun 2009)

pmath said:
			
		

> Any vets know if were allowed to take books along with us? Or if there's personal (laptop) internet access after the first four weeks?
> I know we're tight on time, but I have a few essential books and materials I like to reference every once in a while, pretty key.
> 
> Lemme know,
> ...



Any guesses as to how many times these questions have been asked?


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Any guesses as to how many times these questions have been asked?



Sorry George, just looking for a one liner yes or no to both the questions. I'll look it up myself.


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2009)

pmath said:
			
		

> Sorry George, just looking for a one liner yes or no to both the questions. I'll look it up myself.



Ask and ye shall receive:  Yes. Or, no.


----------



## pmath (9 Jun 2009)

Looks like it really depends on your PO's.
Granted.


----------



## smittymed (14 Jun 2009)

As for books and stuff, the easy answer is yes you can have books if they fit in your personal locker. The trick is having the time to read them. Computers are aloud after week 5 usually but there is no wireless, so you need to use your cell as the modem. There really isnt a lot of free time so dont worry about the comforts of home. Most platoons right now are being alowed their cell phones but the time is limited usually between 1900 and 2130. Same for with the pay phones on the floor. If you dont have a cell yo ucan get phone cards at the canex for 10 or 20 bucks and they are rated at 3 cents a minute. 

I just returned from week 9 farnham and it was great. Make sure you take care of your feet during before the ruck march and you will do fine Always hydrate while at the mega and take lots of vitamin C. Anti bacteria juice is great to keep in your pocket.


----------



## pmath (15 Jun 2009)

Thanks for the response smitty, much appreciated.


----------



## smittymed (20 Jun 2009)

Well heading into week 11 farnham. cannt wiat. Btw getting tear gassed in week 10 ads a nice bit of excitement...


----------



## DPiper (20 Jun 2009)

just starting week 10.  Can't wait to try out the gas mask we've been hauling around for 9 weeks now.


----------



## Tulach Ard (20 Jun 2009)

Yikes you will definitely have to let us know how that goes, thats the one thing thats freaks me out a bit for my upcoming BMQ. Good luck!!


----------



## bradlupa (20 Jun 2009)

well i can't wait for the tear gas i think that it will be a good experience... anything like the police pepper spray have had that before.


----------



## Narcisse (20 Jun 2009)

I was a little bit upset too when the gas chamber EX day come during my BMOQ. I enter in the gas chamber, I get out of it and wanted to do it again. Really nice experience, I enjoy it ! Your turn right now !


----------



## Tulach Ard (20 Jun 2009)

Sheesh, enjoyed it? Something makes me doubt that. Tolerated maybe?
If that IS the case.....any tips? Other than "dont breathe"


----------



## dustinm (20 Jun 2009)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> Sheesh, enjoyed it? Something makes me doubt that. Tolerated maybe?
> If that IS the case.....any tips? Other than "dont breathe"



I think 2Lt Rousseau has some Sadomasochistic tendencies >


----------



## aesop081 (21 Jun 2009)

Tulach Ard said:
			
		

> any tips?



Theres only one thing to say to that :

Simply pay attention during the training and do exactly what the instructors have shown you. There no tricks, no fancy methods, no shortcuts.


----------



## PuckChaser (21 Jun 2009)

The only trick is if you're one of the rare people who are born with an immunity to the effects of CS gas. Then you can just walk in without a mask and wave at everyone.


----------



## FutureQYR (21 Jun 2009)

When I did the gas hut a couple months ago, in April I think it was, I loved it. Not so much the part about all the fluids coming out of your nose and eyes, but it had to be watching all the people who werent paying attention during lessons and couldn't seem to figure out how to seal their masks struggle than have to suffer through the how ever long we were in there lol.


----------



## danchapps (21 Jun 2009)

The best tip I can think of when dealing with the gas hut is to keep your cool when going in with mask off. Once you notice the slightest sensation with regards to the effects of the CS gas, close your eyes, shut your mouth, and stop breathing. Do your drills as you are taught. DO NOT try to cut corners, you are taught it in a particular manner for a reason. Have faith in the training, and the mask, they both work. Best of luck with your training.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2009)

Chapeski said:
			
		

> The best tip I can think of when dealing with the gas hut is to keep your cool when going in with mask off. Once you notice the slightest sensation with regards to the effects of the CS gas, close your eyes, shut your mouth, and stop breathing. Do your drills as you are taught. DO NOT try to cut corners, you are taught it in a particular manner for a reason. Have faith in the training, and the mask, they both work. Best of luck with your training.



Whatever happened to "GAS!......GAS!.......GAS!"  ?


----------



## AgentSmith (21 Jun 2009)

The gas hut wasn't as bad as everyone said it was. As long as you do your drills right it's easy. Kinda funny though, watching people have to go back through it three or four times to get it right.


----------



## danchapps (21 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Whatever happened to "GAS!......GAS!.......GAS!"  ?



To be honest, I think I just forgot to mention that. As it's taught as part of the drills I would presume that the member would say it. After that is said, then keep your mouth shut (my bad). My last hut experience was about 18 months ago, and with my high tempo I've forgotten some of the "details". I do remember how to properly wear and clean my kit though, however I think for us army folk occasional trips to the hut should be required.As a refresher of course.


----------



## George Wallace (21 Jun 2009)

Sorry.  It would have been the last part of carrying out their IA Drills.  No need to yell it out before masking, as then you'll be inhaling gas.  


I just got a little carried away there.



Just remember to not stop in the middle of the doorway when you close your eyes, hold your breath and reach for your mask.  A buddy of mine did that, and when I ran into him, his mask went flying across the room.  He was not impressed.  I don't think he has forgiven me, to this day.


----------



## danchapps (21 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sorry.  It would have been the last part of carrying out their IA Drills.  No need to yell it out before masking, as then you'll be inhaling gas.
> 
> 
> I just got a little carried away there.



No worries, it's good that you reminded me of it, as it's been so long I may have forgotten. As well, it reminds those going through the process the importance of saying it. (Lets their buddies know why they are masking up)


----------



## bradlupa (21 Jun 2009)

well i would have to say that in 16 weeks i will be abe to add my input to this as it will be my turn


----------



## lucasbutts (25 Jun 2009)

I have the feeling this is a really stupid question, I know people cant bring laptops and that your personal belongings space is limited, but ive been searching this forum up and down and cant find a single thing about someone wanting to bring a skateboard. 
Ive been riding for allmost 8 years and have been an amateur/ proffessional for the last 3. Deos.. or has anybody had a skateboard during bmq? 
Im aware that you dont get free time untill atleast 4th or 5th week in and that my risk of injury would be much greater... I just cant put down the board! Willing to sacrifice my skateboard for my career but is that actually neccesary?


----------



## danchapps (25 Jun 2009)

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> I have the feeling this is a really stupid question, I know people cant bring laptops and that your personal belongings space is limited, but ive been searching this forum up and down and cant find a single thing about someone wanting to bring a skateboard.
> Ive been riding for allmost 8 years and have been an amateur/ proffessional for the last 3. Deos.. or has anybody had a skateboard during bmq?
> Im aware that you dont get free time untill atleast 4th or 5th week in and that my risk of injury would be much greater... I just cant put down the board! Willing to sacrifice my skateboard for my career but is that actually neccesary?



You can in fact bring a laptop, however during the first 4 weeks you may not see it. After your indoc period you may (course staff depending) be able to have it out on weekends. Keep in mind you won't be able to get internet on it unless you get one of those fancy internet stick things. That being said, a skateboard may very well be frowned upon as you risk injury to yourself while on course. You could try and bring a skateboard and see what happens, but I don't think the staff would be too keen on the idea.


----------



## cdnsoldier1982 (25 Jun 2009)

If it were me I would forgo the skateboard for a couple of reasons 1.  The risk of injury is greater (and could possibly delay or completely destroy your career)  2. It is an extra item to carry around on your first day up all those flights of stairs.  3. Spare time is next to none on course (and if you have any at all I'd be doing something more productive on course to make life easier) I suggest wait until your done your course and posted to your unit then you can really get out and enjoy your board.  Best of luck on course.


----------



## lucasbutts (25 Jun 2009)

alright, thanks alot for the response... i guess ill just have to leave it at home for the 13 weeks


----------



## Doom (26 Jun 2009)

lucasbutts said:
			
		

> alright, thanks alot for the response... i guess ill just have to leave it at home for the 13 weeks



Can't be that bad. You make it seem like it was your holy grail or something. Enjoy BMQ while you can, as they break you.


----------



## lucasbutts (26 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> Can't be that bad. You make it seem like it was your holy grail or something. Enjoy BMQ while you can, as they break you.




aha it is my holy grail! if you were sponsored you wouldnt want to give it up either


----------



## observor 69 (26 Jun 2009)

Cluett said:
			
		

> Can't be that bad. You make it seem like it was your holy grail or something. Enjoy BMQ while you can,
> 
> as they break you.



Wow, heavy stuff !  ;D


----------

